# WCI Bankruptcy and Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## sullco (Aug 5, 2008)

It appears that the Joint Venture between WCI and Hyatt Vacation Club may not be included in the Chapter 11 reorganization filed yesterday by WCI.  

Even if it is, there should be no change in on-going operation there.  If anyone has a different notion, this might be a good place to discuss it.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 5, 2008)

sullco said:


> It appears that the Joint Venture between WCI and Hyatt Vacation Club may not be included in the Chapter 11 reorganization filed yesterday by WCI.
> 
> Even if it is, there should be no change in on-going operation there.  If anyone has a different notion, this might be a good place to discuss it.



What is WCI and how are they connected to Hyatt?  

-TJ


----------



## sullco (Aug 5, 2008)

WCI is HVC's joint venture partner on Coconut Plantation.  That is HVC's business model--they do the timeshare/fractional projects with local partners.  WCI was SW Florida's largest luxury home builder for a long time, but has spiraled, crashed, and is burning.  Carl Icahn is involved, but could not save it from Chapter 11--filed yesterday.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 5, 2008)

WCI built a lot of upscale retirement communities like Del Webb does not owned by Pulte. I am not sure what else they have built.


----------

